# Problema con HT12D y HT12E



## martin sena (Ago 7, 2012)

buenas tardes gente del foro! necesito de su ayuda! 

tengo en mi poder un transmisor tws-433 y receptor rws-433 con sus respectivos integrados de holetck HT12E yHT12D, con ellos presiso hacer un circuito para un proyecto final que consta en un termometro, que dispare una alarma a los 37 grados...
el tema de la alarma ya lo resolvi al igual que el termometro..solo necesito ayuda con la "entrada y salida de datos" de los HT12.no entiendo como poner los datos que salgan del termometro para,mediante RF, hacer disparar la alarma! si alguien puede ayudarme estaria muy agradecido!

Saludos desde Uruguay


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 7, 2012)

Para usar esos integrados primero tenés que fijar bien las resistencias del oscilador interno tanto del codificador como el del deco (son resistencias distintas, ya que trabajan a frecuencias distintas), es cuestión de meterte en las hojas de datos. 

La velocidad de estos integrados es lenta, ya que una vez que fijás la velocidad en el transmisor (por ej. 2400 bps), esa velocidad será el tiempo entre bit y bit, como estos integrados usan una codificación Manchester (necesitan mandar 2 bits para enviar 1 bit de dato), tienen que agregar las direcciones (8 bits), mandar una señal piloto (12 bits) y encima reenviar 4 veces toda esa trama, a la larga tu tasa de transferencia será:

[LATEX]Bits_{transmision}=\[\(4bits_{datos}+8bits_{direccion}+12bits_{piloto}\).2_{manchester}\].4_{reenvios}=192 bits[/LATEX] 

[LATEX]T_{transmision}=\frac{Bits_{transmision}}{Tasa_{transmision}}=\frac{192 bits}{2400 bits/S}=80mSeg[/LATEX] 

Osea, para enviar solo 4 bits de datos, necesitas enviar 192 bits y a 2400bps, recien c/80mS recibís un dato nuevo, como verás es un limitante muy importante.

[LATEX]Tasa_{transmision}=50 bps[/LATEX] 

Ya suponiendo que tenes bien fijadas las resistencias, tenés que fijar bien las direcciones, tanto el HT12E como el HT12D deberán tener la misma dirección, de lo contrario nunca te podrás comunicar. 

Ya con todo en orden, tenés que pensar que el sistema funciona así:

Circuito 1 -> HT12E -> Módulo Tx --------> Canal RF ----------> Módulo Rx -> HT12D -> Circuito 2

Si todas las conexiones están bien, para vos todo eso se traduce en esto:

Circuito 1 -> 4 bits de datos ----------> 4 bits de datos + bit verificación -> Circuito 2

Es decir, termina siendo transparente todo lo que pasa en el medio y solo deberías tomar los 4 bits cuando el bit de verificación así lo confirme. Después el resto deberías resolverlo como si tuvieras un bus de 4bits con un tiempo de demora de 80mS.


----------



## tiago (Ago 14, 2012)

Hola Martin.
Te dejo aquí el tema, ya que tu problema es el manejo de los datos y no de la transmisión RF.

Saludos.


----------

